
Tether is currently in the early stages of a bank run - petethomas
https://twitter.com/patio11/status/1051560132235030528
======
jamestimmins
This title should be updated to “patio11 thinks Tether is on the early stages
of a bank run”. The title implies fact, but this is just one persons tweet.

------
ForHackernews
As far as I know, there's no way to actually redeem your USDT from Tether
itself. How can you have a bank run on a "bank" that doesn't offer
withdrawals?

~~~
megadethz
Can buy BTC on Bitfinex and sell on a real USD exchange. Explaining the
premium.

------
scotty79
The question is, can the people behind tether buy enough of it at high enough
price to bring back price to 1$

------
OnlyRepliesToBS
this format is terrible to read

